
Differential Diagnosis - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differential_diagnosis
======
adamfeldman
I wonder if there is a formalism out there that relates medicine's
differential diagnosis to engineering's fault tree analysis [1]

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fault_tree_analysis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fault_tree_analysis)

